# Plywood?



## casey15 (Jul 30, 2012)

Uh, this is a stupid question but I couldn't find the answer anywhere online. Is plywood sheathing the same as plywood? In terms of cage building? please no rude answers, I know NOTHING about building but am trying to learn.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

casey15 said:


> Uh, this is a stupid question but I couldn't find the answer anywhere online. Is plywood sheathing the same as plywood?



Probably, if not, the differences are subtle. Plywood is a good building material, some use materials that retain a lot of water (In the sense of laminated board and whatnot) Baragon's cage is made from plywood and it's setup has little to no moister. But Baragon regularly hops in his water dish (As evidence of droppings). Overall, plywood is cheap and its great for building.


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2012)

What is the humidity in your enclosure?


----------



## casey15 (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't have my savannah yet, I have one cage set up and running and am working on the other one.


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry the humidity question was for quartz.

My suggestion would be to go to home depot or Lowes and ask the guys in the lumber dept.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> What is the humidity in your enclosure?



Well I'm not fully sure because the gauge I had was junk and it broke. But whenever I open his cage it's warm and it's humid, I wouldn't say it's tropical or anything but I would say it's around 60 or so.


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2012)

Quartz is your enclosure sealed?


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> Quartz is your enclosure sealed?



No, not completely there are holes for ventilation, and I check on Baragon everyday so it helps remove stale air if any.


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2012)

Is the wood sealed?


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> Is the wood sealed?



Only the bottom of the cage, I didn't really feel like it was needed because it isn't too humid in there to the point of rotting the wood.


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2012)

60% humidity will most definitely rot wood.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> 60% humidity will most definitely rot wood.



Then it's not 60%, but So far Baragon hasn't had shed problems and he's very nice and not stressed. Since shedding is fine I think Baragon is fine, so 60% humidity or not since the 2-3 months I've had him there have been not problems.


----------



## jwyo (Jul 31, 2012)

5/8 or 3/4 marine grade plywood is the best wood sheathing to use. Marine grade is made to withstand water and would def. withstand humidity and such. Lots of OSB sheathing is treated with formaldehyde so I stay away from it, it is also hard to seal suffeciently. That being said I would recommend sealing for the simple fact that when the enclosure is empty and pristine it is fairly simple. Trying to seal after anything has been added just makes it a pain,and after any wood has started to "rot" it is nearly impossible to do so. Rot can happen at any humidity. Where I live dry rot is very common.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

jwyo said:


> 5/8 or 3/4 marine grade plywood is the best wood sheathing to use. Marine grade is made to withstand water and would def. withstand humidity and such. Lots of OSB sheathing is treated with formaldehyde so I stay away from it, it is also hard to seal suffeciently. That being said I would recommend sealing for the simple fact that when the enclosure is empty and pristine it is fairly simple. Trying to seal after anything has been added just makes it a pain,and after any wood has started to "rot" it is nearly impossible to do so. Rot can happen at any humidity. Where I live dry rot is very common.



Sealing would be a good idea, but since I've always viewed Baragon's current cage as temporary I've planned to make a new one for him when money isn't tight and seal his old one up and put a Bosc in there. But only time will tell.


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2012)

That enclosure will not work for a Bosc.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> That enclosure will not work for a Bosc.



How's That?


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2012)

A bosc requires a minimum of 12" of burrowable, moist substrate. How will you hold the dirt in the way you have it built?


----------



## casey15 (Jul 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> A bosc requires a minimum of 12" of burrowable, moist substrate. How will you hold the dirt in the way you have it built?



I thought 2 feet was the min? Or is 12 the min for a juvie?


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2012)

12" for a hatchling/juvie. Once they reach about 14" total length than 18"-24" would be minimum.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> A bosc requires a minimum of 12" of burrowable, moist substrate. How will you hold the dirt in the way you have it built?



Well it's a good thing I'm friends with a Warlock James, I'll just ask him to cast vortex spell so the bottom can be deeper than it appears. Natural I'm joking, perhaps I'll make a Savannah Monitor cage with a deep bedding area so it can burrow to its heart's content. The sky is the limit.


----------

